# RESULTS.......



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG NEVER IN A MILION YEARS THOUGHT I WUD BE ABLE TO DO THIS WHAT A FANTASTIC PRICELESS BIRTHDAY PRESIE,NO-ONE CAN BEAT THIS PRESENT

WILL HAVE TO POST LATER,DONT NO WHAT TO WRITE

LOVE KELLY AND MARK


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

WELL DONE KELLY

So very pleased for you Kelly

and









What a special day for you, enjoy it xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

WOO HOO

I'M SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU XXX​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry to gatecrash 

Just wanted to say

CONGRATULATIONS  ​
Hope you have a lovely Birthday too

Looby xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Kelly Im sooooooooooooo happy for you.  A little tear came to my eye(of joy).CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
I bet its the best Birthday pressie you could ever wish for.
Lets hope i get just as good a Xmas pressie!!!
Keep us posted hun
Lol ;-)


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I knew it I knew I knew it!!   

I've said all along you'd get a positive...you've had the text book cycle!!!

Congratulations to you and Mark and have a wonderful 21st birthday!!

Hee hee...am I psychic or what...   

Enjoy your pregnancy

Love

Vicki x


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Congratulations, I hope you have a fantastic birthday and a really lovely pregnancy!!

Lots of love Emma xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy 21st Kelly and many congratulations on your 

Such fantastic news i am so pleased for you

Knew u could do it babe

Aawwwwwwww so pleased for ya!!

Love Emxx​


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                                              

I am so so so SO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELL DONE! AND HAPPY 21ST BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

WELL DONE KELLY AND MARK

WHAT A GREAT 21ST BIRTHDAY PRESENT


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

happy birthday and well done on the BFP you lucky girl......

      

nichola.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]Fantastic news Kelly.Huge congrats babe[/fly]

Chuffed to bits for ya chuck,well done!!! We can be on the bun in the oven thread together now then with Nic!!  

               

Loads a luv Kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just hope it's me next!


----------



## Dolphin_s_DH (Sep 11, 2006)

*WOW, Fantastic News... Were so pleased for you hun​






*


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kelly & Mark,

You don't really know me but I've been following your story and I just wanted to wish you huge congratulations and best wishes for the next nine months and beyond.

Take Care,

Jules.
xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS KELLY & MARK*[/fly]

       
       
        
 

Logged on specially to see if you had any good news. *This is fantastic, * wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy.
*
HAPPY NAPPY DAYS*

     

Lots of Love
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

congratulations kelly

ive spoken to you a couple of times, and have followed your story too.  I hope everything goes well and im sure you will keep us posted.....


love tara


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Huge   on your  
Happy birthday

Kay


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow   to you and Mark.  What a birthday to remember!!

Carrie x


----------



## vindo (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Kelly - you don't  know me but i've been following your 2 w diary  and logged on tonight with baited breath ..... MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS - YOU DID IT GIRL!! CONGRATS TOO TO MARK!   .Love Vi xxx
Have a fabulous bithday celebration, well done you!


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Whoo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo A Cromwell baby.

  Kelly and Mark. So chuffed for you sweetie     

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## doll face (Aug 30, 2006)

well done kelly, im so pleased for you, enjoy every second of your pregnancy       

helen x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Kelly congratulations- you don't know me but you have popped up and supported so many people over the months I am so happy for you.
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]    Congratulations on your     [/move]

Enjoy your pregnancy and hope all goes well 
L xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Congrats again Kelly to you and Mark 

As I said in my txt yesterday I'm soo chuffed for you! 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond, And who knows, There could be 2 for the price of one in there 

Love and best wishes
Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

​
*CONGRATULATIONS
KELLY & MARK*​
    ​
FAB news, SOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased for you babe!
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

GREAT NEWS KELLY WELL DONE TO U AND DH    LUV GAIL


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you all soooo much for ur lovely replies each and everyone of you


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Congratulations Kelly and Mark.....

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you both. 

Have a great birthday too. Bet you never forget it  
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

